# Hello 2009 Cervelo RS!



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Finally. After months of research, scrounging my cash, finding a shop to buy it from, and committing that this was "the one" bike, I got it. For those in NorCal, the Wade @ the Spokesman was absolutely awesome to deal with! He had a full size run, does any fit you can imagine, and countless components to finalize the fit.

Bone stock other than my Dura-Ace pedals and I've yet to throw on my computer and seatbag. Ah, and the specialized bottle cages. After looking at the pictures, I noticed I need to adjust my handlebars.:blush2: I've yet to ride it for more than 30 minutes since I've had midterms this week, but I'm uber stoked. When I did ride it, it was exactly what I was looking for; responsive, smooth, and comfortable.


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

Good looking bike, all black is the
only way to go.

Best, John


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

You got the best build. The wheel is pretty much bullet prove and the component is reliable. I got the same bike but 2008 version with FSA carbon crank. My FSA carbon crank is way too soft. I wish I had your Ultegra SL crank.


----------



## akamp (Jan 14, 2009)

Gorgeous bike. I just picked up an 08 RS 2 weeks ago and after a couple hundred miles I am extremely pleased with it. Fast and smooth. Although I am fat and out of shape I came off of a 65 mile ride Sunday with an average speed of 20.6 mph and relatively fresh. Then again sucking wheels for 64.7 of those miles may have helped a bit. I have to say that Fairwheel bikes here is Tucson was great to deal with. I gave them the RS10 wheels and the FSA crank for a Dura Ace crank and got it for 3k out the door. I think you will be really happy with your RS, congrats.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. I didn't see the bike in the shop until I was pretty much committed in buying it (rode one elsewhere and Santa Cruz is an hour drive for me), so I was concerned about getting those ugly red easton wheels. I'm content with the Shimanos. I think next semester I'll be getting some OP/DA wheels from BWW, but until then, these will do the trick. 

I really want to ride it this weekend, maybe 30mi Saturday morning @ 7am or something. I'm just concerned because I've been off the bike for months and the day after I ride, I'll be dead sore. But what can you do?


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

If you ride Saturday and are sore on Sunday, the best way
to recover is drink beer and watch football. Come Monday
you will be fine.

Best, John


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Great bike, I have the same one. I traded my RS10 wheels for Ultegra's yesterday. It's been raining here all week so I am chomping at the bit to ride it. The rain has stopped so I'll take a short spin this morning and then a longer ride when the sun comes out this afternoon.

I am not sure you will be sore; the RS is so amazing, last weekend I rode 46 miles and then fell asleep on the couch (watching football) wondering why I was tired and then realized I had rode 46 miles earlier in the day; my legs were not tired at all.


----------



## clanger1 (May 4, 2009)

Glad to see you made the leap for this bike! Looks great! 

Enjoy it!
Chris


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Enjoy your new bike!

I normally think I like the old red/black scheme better but that really looks good with that group. The current rival or force groups would probably look good too.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've barely had any time to ride it with midterms and work as of late, but the few short rides I've had on it were great. I need to swap the 120 for a shorter stem, maybe next weekend. I'm considering a compact, but haven't put in enough miles to justify it yet. I really dig the 2009 colors over the red/black, but I've never been into red/black anyway. Nor have I been into Oakland Raiders colors, either... Here's another shot:


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Sweet looking bike... can't wait to get mine... I should get the frame next week and then I need to pull my pennies together for the drive train... Damn, I can't wait!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Consider swapping wheels, really. I never knew what noodle wheels were until I took off my stock wheels and replaced them with some Reynolds. HUGE difference.


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

I love those seat stays. If I wasn't so happy with my bike as is I would probably consider a Cervelo.


----------

